# One sided door knobs?



## GBrackins

I have to ask, why would you want that?


----------



## gregzoll

They are in the same aisle as regular door knobs. Went to our local Menard's hardware store a couple of weeks ago, and they had a whole shelf dedicated to dummy knobs.


----------



## gregzoll

GBrackins said:


> I have to ask, why would you want that?


To pull the door open.


----------



## joecaption

Just use a dummy knob and a ball detent on top of the door to hold it in place. No latch is needed.


----------



## funfool

If you have roller catches to secure the door would be ok. 
Would be a serious safety issue if could not open the closet from inside.

I once salvaged a old brass closet knob from a remodel, was a regular knob outside, inside was just a thumb catch that looked more like a deadbolt knob.

But still, why would you want this?


----------



## toastandjam

Looked into the ball catch but still want the traditional door knob/latch.

Want it for 2 reasons, have a linen closet that is really shallow inside. 
Another closet will be used to store a gun safe and don't need the inside knob taking up space.


----------



## GBrackins

funfool said:


> I
> Would be a serious safety issue if could not open the closet from inside


was my concern ....


----------



## thehousehome

I don't know about the original poster, but I would want something like this because the old knob on my pantry door broke (after 20 years of hard use) and I need a new one.

We used to have a working knob with a sort of low profile not-quite-knob on the inside of the pantry.

The "pantry" is little more than a small coat closet with multiple shelves and a door rack. A full handle doesn't really fit inside with the door rack.


----------



## Oso954

With standard (hinged) closet doors set flush to the room or hallway, the inside knob is within the wall space. It does not intrude into the closet area. 

So unless the gunsafe is too deep and protruding into the door opening area (extends beyond the inside closet wall), there will not be a conflict between the safe and the door knob.


----------

